# DETROIT's DEATH SPIRAL = $10/hr - Coming to Your Market Soon!



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Omg lol


----------



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm just saying ! YES it's Laughable


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

TheJudge said:


> View attachment 28920


Exact same promo in my market. All other times 50 cents extra per ride which is down from $1 extra a ride 2 weeks ago. Pitiful.


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

So the guarantee is basically $8/hr sadness!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*what a crock of s**t !*


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Minimum wage in MI is $8.50. Uber cannot even guarantee you to make minimum wage.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

There'll still be lines of future drivers lined up.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

J. D. said:


> There'll still be lines of future drivers lined up.


Last I checked they still have a LOT of drivers online for .30/.30, driver retention doesn't appear to be that big of a problem. All of those smart phones, no one appears to be able to use a calculator. The cuts do seem to be having one effect on pax, have been told on numerous occasions that pax are having a hard time getting U to pick them up.


----------



## datura (Feb 23, 2016)

Michguy01 said:


> So the guarantee is basically $8/hr sadness!


uber takes 28% from drivers that signed on after september 2015 too lol.

this bs is why my week long trip to baltimore is looking like an extended stay. the citys basically detroit 2.0 but the difference in fares is insane. there's no way detroits fares are sustainable in the long run; more morons might be signing on every day but if things don't change, in a year or two it'll be common knowledge that you can't make money driving in detroit.


----------



## UofMDriver (Dec 29, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Minimum wage in MI is $8.50. Uber cannot even guarantee you to make minimum wage.


10.00 before Uber fees, they take 28% from me,,,hmmmm that puts me at 7.20 before gas and expensises.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheJudge said:


> View attachment 28920


Wow !
$10.00 garuntee !
Wow !

Who sells a juke box for cars that takes dollar bills and credit cards ?
Seat cushions available for a small fee . . .


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Heat or A/C.......$2.00 extra


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

J. D. said:


> There'll still be lines of future drivers lined up.


Slinging dope out of cars will be only way they can do it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michguy01 said:


> Heat or A/C.......$2.00 extra


$2.00 safe ride seatbelt fee


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> Last I checked they still have a LOT of drivers online for .30/.30, driver retention doesn't appear to be that big of a problem. All of those smart phones, no one appears to be able to use a calculator. The cuts do seem to be having one effect on pax, have been told on numerous occasions that pax are having a hard time getting U to pick them up.


.30 cents a minute.
Bet the car never goes over 25 mph


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

They offered $8/hr guaranteed (pre- uber's cut) in my market after the latest round of cuts lol. Do the math and you're lucky to get $5/hr out of that.

I don't chase guarantees anyways bc uber will find any reason not to pay if you do "beat" them. They screwed me a couple of times in the past (when the $ amount guaranteed was worth it). 

Thankfully there are noticeably less drivers out at any given time in my city after the cut and surges are more frequent.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

"Is it true we get 30 cents a mile here in Detroit ?"...."I guess so"


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> .30 cents a minute.
> Bet the car never goes over 25 mph


Actually the way that works is the faster you drive the more money you make, driving at 60mph makes your aggregate 60 cents a mile gross. Long fares are best and one could make possibly 23/hr after expenses but if you drive an hour from here you're practically guaranteed to have a minimum half hour deadhead. And for tax purposes you still haven't made a dime. Metro Detroit is not now and won't in the foreseeable future be a good livery town. I live in an area called Downriver, 18 separate small suburbs of Detroit, population total of about 360,000, on a fairly regular basis I see the 'No UberX Available' bar on the pax app. Because of very poor public transit options most people have to own cars to get around, the folks that don't own cars might not be able to afford Uber and the ones on the margin can use Uber because it's less expensive than owning a car. If someone of minimal means finds it less expensive to rent Uber than own a vehicle it can't ever be a winning proposition for an actual owner renting his vehicle to someone like that. How could it ever be?


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Michguy01 said:


> So the guarantee is basically $8/hr sadness!


It's zero, since you are using your car.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michguy01 said:


> So the guarantee is basically $8/hr sadness!


And, as we all know, that doesn't account for gas and setting money aside for repairs or Uber's deductible just to mention a couple considerations. The fact that the work involves a driver to sacrifice their own car takes it to another level. Where does the money for the next car come from? Fortunately, if that time were to come, a driver in that position I hope wold be unlikely to take on some sort of sketchy financing arrangement.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Wow !
> $10.00 garuntee !
> Wow !
> 
> ...


OK OK calm down.... Now once you see how **Professionals** in Cincinnati are treated maybe drivers down here can teach you something....



> In Cincinnati, that metropolis of metropoli (metropoliseses?), several of my drivers have mentioned a *$10.00/hr* guarantee!!!!!!
> 
> Ok now, Ok... don't you all clog I-75 up trying to move here and feast on this bonanza....
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/guaranteed-rate-requires-90-acceptance-does-that-include-pool.63218/#post-864649


See... there may be a $10.00 guarantee here but I have it on *High Level Information* that Uber mgt. respects us more in the morning...

For more fun reading:
see: *UBER*-reaches record capital investment *breaches 60 billion* valuation:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-...vestment-breaches-60-billion-valuation.63334/

Stay safe
CC


----------

